
Biden Is Losing the Internet. Does That Matter? - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/16/technology/joe-biden-internet.html
======
smt88
A couple of facts:

1\. Clinton also "lost the internet" and still won the popular vote by
millions.

2\. Sanders "won the internet" in the primary and it did not translate into
votes for whatever reason. It did of course translate into money, though.

------
js2
> Mr. Biden’s biggest problem is structural. Most of our online political
> communication takes place on internet platforms that are designed to amplify
> content that provokes strong emotional reactions, often by reinforcing
> tribal identities. Mr. Trump’s unfiltered, combative style is a natural fit
> for the hyperpolarized audiences on Facebook and Twitter, whereas Mr.
> Biden’s more conciliatory, healer-in-chief approach can render him invisible
> on platforms where conflict equals clicks.

